# FAO - Photoshoppers!



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 7, 2005)

OK on other forums I use we sometimes have Photoshop competitions, where we pick a picture and everyone does their best to edit it and make it look as daft as possible.  Hopefully we've got some decent Photoshoppers on here - i'll post up the starting pic and i'll edit and post my version when it's done


----------



## Rambo (Feb 7, 2005)

lol, i;ll give that a go on photoshop 8 CS 

I'll post mine up in a bit.... 

Good idea mate!!


----------



## Rambo (Feb 7, 2005)

ok, here's my poor attempt (i only spent about 15 minutes on it so that's why)


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 7, 2005)

Open the pics you took and cut it out on a more zoomed scale for instace try at least 4 tiems bigger so it comes out more cleaner. Over all nice job i think most of its stupid but hey ncie job!! Where can i get photoshop?


----------



## Bobo (Feb 7, 2005)

ke_742 said:
			
		

> Open the pics you took and cut it out on a more zoomed scale for instace try at least 4 tiems bigger so it comes out more cleaner. Over all nice job i think most of its stupid but hey ncie job!! Where can i get photoshop?



www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/main.html

expensiver then he!!, but I guess it must be good....


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 8, 2005)

Haha, i'd post mine but it went a bit pro-Nazi!

Note - I do not condone Nazi-ism in any shape or form.

Actually balls to it i'll post it


----------



## Bobo (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice......wish i could afford photoshop


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 8, 2005)

Haha - There's always the cheap way to afford it  oops did I say that


----------



## Bobo (Feb 8, 2005)

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> Haha - There's always the cheap way to afford it  oops did I say that


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 8, 2005)

I know im goona try and get it thanks for the hint


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 8, 2005)

KE knows it 

it begins with T bobo and ends in ORRENT


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 8, 2005)

For thsoe that have it im guessin that the majority of u that the comp came preinstalled with adobe photo shop...


----------



## Bobo (Feb 8, 2005)

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> KE knows it
> 
> it begins with T bobo and ends in ORRENT



I still don't get it, i am soooooo out of it

PM me


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 8, 2005)

Whatr version did u use p4r4s1t3 casue im gettin Photoshop CS preminum ED.

p4r4s1t3 PS . PS me about which site u used


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Feb 9, 2005)

On FARK.com they have daily Photoshop contests. They are usually hilarious as hell.


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for that dude - Gonna check it out now!


----------



## SFR (Feb 10, 2005)

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> Haha - There's always the cheap way to afford it  oops did I say that


 


			
				p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> ke_742 I know im goona try and get it thanks for the hint




Come on you two... You really think admin is that stupid?


...anyway I will be adding my version of that picture whenever I get off of work


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 10, 2005)

SFR said:
			
		

> Come on you two... You really think admin is that stupid?



FOr once YES and I cant wait to see it?<----- Yes this is a question mark


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 10, 2005)

Heres my version. I think its very creative


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 10, 2005)

Haha......ermmmmm..............Next!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by p4r4s1t3
> ke_742 I know im goona try and get it thanks for the hint



Oi you  I never said that one


----------



## Star (Feb 10, 2005)

I just downloaded Acrobat reader from the Adobe site and had the option to download the Adobe Photoshop Album 2.0 Starter edition.

It has just prompted me to register... 

So, if I do, will I be able to continue using it? (without any time limit)

(Sorry, I'm borrowing this photoshop thread)


----------



## jancz3rt (Feb 11, 2005)

*Ahmmm....*

  man set up a new thread for that . I am sorry but I cannot help you bro...now where are the other entries?

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Feb 11, 2005)

> FOr once YES and I cant wait to see it?<--


NOt a clever thing to say when the Admin strolls through the thread.


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 11, 2005)

Star - That ain't Photoshop mate.

Those of you who can't afford Photoshop, or lead a 100% legit life, there is some software called GIMP, have a mess around with that.  It's similar from what I can recall.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 12, 2005)

God im bored....
- Car in 'smax
- Girl in Poser
- Everything else in 'shop
(i definitely shoulda stopped at the frosted windows .... lightning was overboard like i cant begin to describe)


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 14, 2005)

Haha nice work man...What's this "Poser" you speak of?

Time for a new image I think.


----------



## Sparticle (Feb 15, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:
			
		

> On FARK.com they have daily Photoshop contests. They are usually hilarious as hell.


I found this page on FARK: Photoshop this mock-up of a submarine's maneuvering Room. 
I thought that lukket's picture  was hilarious, and surprisingly familiar (hint hint http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=2871&highlight=submarine )
Anyone else remember this thread?  

This proves that Lorand was definitely correct all along, in case anyone doubted him!


----------



## Praetor (Feb 16, 2005)

Blah bored.
'smax for the statues, psp for the rest


----------



## Praetor (Feb 16, 2005)

'smax for the tank, statue, troops and the 'cedes
Poser for the hands
'shop for everything else
Hehe after working with 3000x4000 and higher resolutions for a half-an-hour, the final product seems a bit tiny


----------



## Bobo (Feb 16, 2005)

The tank looks ummm...not right, too obviosly superimposed. (no offense, of course)  But everything else is great....

Edit:  Take out the sign, then it'll look great


----------



## Praetor (Feb 16, 2005)

what sign??


----------



## Praetor (Feb 16, 2005)

Superimposed?? Its in 3D...


----------



## Bobo (Feb 16, 2005)

I told you I had never used this.....

And the sign that the tank was running over


----------



## Praetor (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh think i see what you mean ... the sign is in front of the tank though ... noted for next time to make sure to avoid potential confusion


----------



## Bobo (Feb 16, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> the sign is in front of the tank though .


That was the problem, the tank was on top of the sign, even though it was behind it....

I wish I had this program (and the skills )


----------



## jancz3rt (Feb 16, 2005)

*Hey *

This is some nice stuff Praetor. How long did it take you to learn to do that? I have good ideas in mind but cannot put them to reality in any other way but drawing them. Nice job man ))

JAN


----------



## Bobo (Feb 16, 2005)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> This is some nice stuff Praetor. How long did it take you to learn to do that? I have good ideas in mind but cannot put them to reality in any other way but drawing them. Nice job man



Ya, I got some ideas too, but I ain't got the programs nor the skill to do anything with them....


----------



## Praetor (Feb 16, 2005)

> That was the problem, the tank was on top of the sign, even though it was behind it....


LOL ya id fix it now but it's too many steps back


----------



## Bobo (Feb 16, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL ya id fix it now but it's too many steps back



Lazy lazy lazy.....

Are there any free programs like photoshop that I could use?  I have done a little work in Paint, but you can't do much


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 17, 2005)

Pratetor wad program is smax?


----------



## dave597 (Feb 17, 2005)

ke_742 said:
			
		

> Pratetor wad program is smax?



3D studio max.

basically 3d editing prg.


----------



## ke_742 (Feb 17, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Praetor (Feb 17, 2005)

> 3D studio max.
> basically 3d editing prg.


Considering i included a screenshot .....


----------



## Praetor (Mar 1, 2005)

Since this is a computer forum, let's do computer related one


----------



## tweaker (Mar 1, 2005)

I use Photoshop 7.0 and it's the best editing software out there IMO and I love it!


----------



## Praetor (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah im thinkin i should go back to 7.x, CS is pissin me off...


----------



## pc club guy (Mar 5, 2005)

lol this stuff is great


----------



## jancz3rt (Mar 6, 2005)

*My Baby *

Here's my quick edit. You can see how much I love myself.






JAN


----------



## pc club guy (Mar 6, 2005)

had no clue what to do with this picture.

Preator i had problems puting this picture on, it says i can only put 39.9kb but it seems you can put a 3d high resolution picture? now thats not fair
is there another way to put a picture without using my available upload space?


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 6, 2005)

to post large pictures use something like imageshack and use the img tags instead of image attachments


----------



## pc club guy (Mar 6, 2005)

but what if they are from my computer, how will i post them without using the attachment? and what is imageshack?


----------



## jancz3rt (Mar 6, 2005)

*Lol*



			
				pc club guy said:
			
		

> but what if they are from my computer, how will i post them without using the attachment? and what is imageshack?



Well that's the thing. You have to upload them to the IMAGESHACK server. That means that the picture will be on their server. This will eliminate the need to make a picture small so that it would meet the SIZE requirement for attachments on this forum. All you need to do once the picture is there is to link to it and VIOLA...you have your problem solved.

JAN


----------



## Lorand (Mar 6, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Since this is a computer forum, let's do computer related one


Ok, here it is:






Title: A geek moved in the neighborhood


----------



## stalex111 (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL, that one's great,
I like the title (though when my friends saw it, i was laughing alone in front of my computer, THE SHAME)


----------



## Lorand (Mar 6, 2005)

And here's my version of this one: http://www.raubacapeu.net/people/yves/pictures/2000/04/16-tokyo-ginza.jpg






Title: Trip on the Yellow River. Inspired by a classical chinese story written by Mar'q Tu-Ain.


----------



## Lorand (Mar 7, 2005)

Here comes the museum too:






Title: On parol...


----------



## pc club guy (Mar 7, 2005)

*Who knows, maybe someone will invent it.*



haaaahahaha


----------



## jancz3rt (Mar 7, 2005)

*Lol*

These are very cool. Nice job guys. Those hamburgers or whatever it is make me sooo hungry. Maybe I should try and make something more creative on these lines as well. Bear with me and await my entry .

JAN


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Mar 7, 2005)

I second that...I've got college in half hour, then i'm gonna get cracking as soon as I get back.


----------

